

Animate.css - mcnabj
https://daneden.me/animate/

======
rhythmvs
Yup, that’s a great lib! But it’s plain css, though, not very customizable.
Check out this port to Sass, available as a SCSS Compass ruby gem:
[https://github.com/Sewdn/animate.scss](https://github.com/Sewdn/animate.scss)

------
quizotic
Very Nice!

